# MTH GG1 and Revo



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Can anyone give me any tips or advise how I can use my Aristo Revo in my new MTH GG1. I do not mind and even prefer to use a battery car. I would like to maintain the sound, pantographs, and lights as they are way cool. But to keep it consistant with everything else I have I want to use the new Revo system to control it. I have no track power on my outside layout and never will so that is not an option.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Well after doing a little reading I find that the sound will have to be replaced but will I be able to maintain the auto pantograph and directional lights??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ha ha ha ha.... sorry, just could not resist. 

So if Aristo refused to make the Revo able to run DCC sound decoders (like AirWire), you think there's a chance in h**l it could run the MTH DCS commands for sound... 

Nope... gut it and get a phoenix and your Revo... (my best suggestion) 

Of course it won't sound as good... 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. I'm not being mean, but you heap proprietary on top of proprietary and it just gets worse...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

UMMMMMMMMMMM install a tiu and a battery in a battery car???????????????


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I can do without the sarcasm Greg. I just wanted to share someone’s experience in the matter. We all have our favorite system and I personally don’t have to run others down to show I use a superior one. I simply am looking for some solutions to integrate this beauty of an engine into my system.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Nicholas wouldn't I have to own a MTH controler to use that??? 
And are those the only two things I would have to buy?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeeze, you have to have a sense of humor... 

I'm not running the Revo down at all.... 

But you have to look at reality... Aristo refused to make the system work with DCC decoders... FACT.... the MTH system is proprietary and has no "hooks" to be run with trigger inputs FACT... 

My statement is perfectly valid, factual, and NOT bashing. I'm real tired of the fact that if you aren't rah rah Aristo, you are labeled a basher. 

Aristo was counseled many times about DCC compatibility... and seriously, I gave you a good suggestion, the best one I could think of given your requirements.

In fact, I did not indicate my favorite system, all I said is that there's no way that the Aristo system could "mate" with an MTH system and control the sounds, other than just feeding the output of the Revo to the track pickups of the MTH. 

Nick's suggestion is to make a mobile DCS system, put the TIU in a battery car (it's really big) and then run the tiu to the track pickups of the MTH... then you could control the loco with an MTH handheld... 

Not a bad idea, gives you battery and remote control and keeps all the neat sounds, but not what was asked for, REVO compatibility. 

Gut it and put in the phoenix and revo... 

or run the MTH from the revo outputs, but then you have no control of the sound except by speed, i.e. auto sounds. 

Greg 

p.s. when you ask a question, it usually means you don't know the answer or you want suggestions.... biting the hand that feeds you?


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg do you know if I can retain the forward and reverse pantograph and directional lighting when I take there dcc out?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not believe so... unfortunately, most of the cool stuff is only by the MTH remote... 

Do you have a pdf manual for this baby? I'd be willing to digest it to see if there is a way... 

I'll do some more thinking....... their system is not DCC by the way... 

Directional lighting is simple, so do not sweat that... 

You might have to hardwire the pantograph... 

It could be done, but you basically have to hardwire the pantograph motors to probably a relay and then to the revo... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have no clue where to get a pdf manuel. I was at there site which I find to be very poor. I figured that on the lights but I was hoping for some way to retain the pantograph action as it is way cool. 
thanks for your advise.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Fortunately, you dont even need the manual to find out if you can run the GG1 the way you desire. The pantagraphs will work without DCS or any kind of signal. It you are going to gut the system and install a aristo controller, you just hook up the pantagraphs to operate identically to the direction lights. Its not that hard. Even without that, all MTH locos can run in analog mode, with the changing voltage increasing or decreasing speed. 
The TIU is big, but not that big. It does fit in a 1:29 box car. You would also need the remote if you went with that plan.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I would do, I would not give up the MTH sounds... otherwise I would go with the Revo and a sound board, and hardwire the pantographs for remote control, just for the coolness factor... you can get 6 functions out of a revo, or can you get more? 

(I'll find out soon, have one in the box here to review...) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[QUOTE[ {.....but not what was asked for, REVO compatibility...........} Nope not what was asked for but a lot cheaper than ripping out MTH sound and starting over with REVO and pheniox in this loco, plus TIU is small enough to fit in box car with cover removed and can be used with and mth loco with REVO running other locos on same track







Revo's what 500.00 to install with sound roughly per loco? TIU and remote only 210.00


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Nicholas Revo with a p5 and p5t will cost me about $250 as I already own the Revo TX. I have installed the Revo in about 20 of mine and my wife's engines so far but never a MTH. That is why I asked for options. One of the main drawbacks to your idea for me is the fact I would be married to one batt car. We use a series of about 5 different battery cars including a heaveyweight combine. This keeps an old man like me from getting tooooo bored. LOL I do appreciate your input as it does give me an alternative which is why I started this thread.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick and John are right, the TIU isn't that big once it's prepped for install. It is larger than the normal decoder board, yes. I just installed one in a Aristocraft heavyweight baggage car for someone local. I do understand the importance of sticking with what you are currently using tho. Good luck.


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By itsmcgee on 21 Jul 2009 07:16 AM 
Nicholas Revo with a p5 and p5t will cost me about $250 as I already own the Revo TX. I have installed the Revo in about 20 of mine and my wife's engines so far but never a MTH. That is why I asked for options. One of the main drawbacks to your idea for me is the fact I would be married to one batt car. We use a series of about 5 different battery cars including a heaveyweight combine. This keeps an old man like me from getting tooooo bored. LOL I do appreciate your input as it does give me an alternative which is why I started this thread.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize you prefer to stay with the Revo,(and it sounds like you got the info you needed here) but one idea I just had was you could actually make a TIU car that you put before or after the existing battery cars. All you would need is one pair of wires to connect between the TIU car and the existing battery car. You would be running in 'passive' mode which provide signal and power to the TIU. You would just need to tap the wires going to the front of the existing battery car and put another connector on the back to plug in the TIU car and you would be good to go. I'm sure you have multiple battery cars so that you dont have odd cars in a consist so this still would not really be ideal but I thought I would throw that out there just in case it's something you want to consider.


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Raymond, not to drive this off topic, but if you have a picture of that install, I'd love to put it on my site, to show that it can be done. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Rayman4449 and it's listed in 3 spots.
1) under the “Rolling Stock” section under the Aristocraft Heavyweight bullet. 
2) under the “Power / Digital Control” -> Track power -> MTH TIU. 
3) under the “Battery Power” -> Battery power install.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

ITSMCGEE
>Well after doing a little reading I find that the sound will have to be replaced but will I be able to maintain the auto pantograph and directional lights??

You would need to retain the PAN Switches and motor interface board to connect the REVO control lines.


----------

